# My daughter and her new rifle



## Timberhauler (Oct 7, 2007)

I took her to the range for the first time today.I took my scoped .22WMR along for her to get a feel for shooting with a scope.I have a 100 yard shooting lane over there,it's made for practice shots out of a climbing stand.I set the stand about three feet off the ground and gave her the .22 and she ripped with it but this was no suprise,I just wanted her to get a feel for shooting from that stand.

I figured the 308's recoil would be on the heavy side for her and I figured she'd be intimidated by such a jump in firepower from what she's use to shooting.I had sighted this rifle in last week and it's a tack driver.I took a good friend with us who's a precision rifle instructor for the state's law enforcement academy just because I'm a lousy teacher.The gun is a bit heavy for her,so she'll have to shoot from a seated position with some kind of support,or standing with shooting sticks.

He spent about an hour with her first going over safety and the mechanics of the gun.I spent a good bit of time teaching her the importance of moving slowly,and not trying to draw a shot while the deer were looking in her direction.Then he started running her through dry fire drills and teaching her how to breathe and squeeze the trigger.I'm no bad shot,but I picked up a few things I didn't know from him.Then we went live.

We started with her shooting at a paper plate 25 yards away.I put a bulls eye sticker on it,and she was tearing it up,so we moved it out to 50 yards.Same thing,she was tearing it up...75 yards,same thing....I was loading the rifle for her and somewhere in every magazine I would put a spent cartridge in to try and catch her flinching or jerking the trigger,she never did.We burned a total of 80 rounds.She never once made a poor shot,and never once complained of her shoulder hurting.I thought it would take many trips to the range,but was amazed at how quickly she progressed.The scope bumped her forehead on the third shot,then it never happened again.

Because of her small frame my dealer swore that a 308 would be too much gun for her.He told me that I'd probably ruin her first experience because of the rifle kicking too hard,and she never once complained,and seemed to have a really good time with it.I can't wait to take her hunting.As long as she don't get buck fever upon seeing her first deer she should put some venison on the table.At 12 years old,she's starting to worry about being cool and she's given up alot of the things she once thought the world revolved around.I hope she enjoys this so we'll always have something that brings us together.


----------



## Madsaw (Oct 11, 2007)

Thats great to hear TH. Its a joy to hear of them youngins getting into the outdoors. I have a good friend that started out his 3 girls on a small mauser action 223. Each one got a deer with it. Now they are just shooting a tad bigger guns and love the outdoors. 
Have fun and be safe
Later
Bob


----------



## computeruser (Oct 11, 2007)

After another crappy day at work dealing with irresponsible and disinterested babymommas and babydaddies, your post made my day! Keep up the good work, you're making great memories and building a solid relationship that will do her well in the future.


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 11, 2007)

Good Post, TH. Good luck to you and yours this season.

I drew back my bow on two different does this year. Haven't let an arrow go yet. Have seen a couple of buck, but nothing decent. Still lots of bow season left.


----------



## Timberhauler (Oct 14, 2007)

It's good to stumble across buddies in the pawn business.I swapped him some tree work for it.He's got some more work he needs done,I'm debating on offering a swap for the Browning BAR 300 short mag I've been wanting,or just let him pay me.He would much rather trade something than come off with the cash.Back at the begining of deer season I wondered into his shop looking for a cheap muzzleloader.He's about as much of a talker as I am and before I knew it I had work to do for not only him,but also his brother.They both own the pawn shop.I actually walked away with the muzzleloader without even pulling out my wallet.I really wanted to get that browning for her,but it was out of my price range.When I went to him for a price on it,he just happened to have some more work he needed.We were at his house the next morning with the dump truck and the chipper.

I'm taking my daughter on her maiden deer hunt Tuesday morning.We're gonna hunt all day.I really hope to put her on some deer.I hunted for three years before I ever scored my first deer.


----------



## Timberhauler (Oct 18, 2007)

We went hunting Tuesday morning.I saw three deer,she saw two.I could have shot either of these deer,but I had her set up on a trail where I would see them first as they were heading in her direction.I will bet that she will spend much of her deer hunting just watching deer.She was set up right behind me,and I watched her watch this nice six pointer graze through,rub a few trees and feed.She could have shot that deer ten times,but she never drew her gun.Now I have created a monster.She wants to go every time I go now.I'm hoping that the first time she sees a deer killed doesn't turn her against it.I loved having her with me.She's such a happy person,one can't help but enjoy her company.I'm taking her down to our plantation in Aiken the first week in November with the rest of my hunting crew.I've got several spots down there where she can sit and watch deer all day long.I really don't care if she sees 100 deer and never kills one,just as long as she enjoys herself doing it.


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 18, 2007)

Timberhauler said:


> We went hunting Tuesday morning.I saw three deer,she saw two.I could have shot either of these deer,but I had her set up on a trail where I would see them first as they were heading in her direction.I will bet that she will spend much of her deer hunting just watching deer.She was set up right behind me,and I watched her watch this nice six pointer graze through,rub a few trees and feed.She could have shot that deer ten times,but she never drew her gun.Now I have created a monster.She wants to go every time I go now.I'm hoping that the first time she sees a deer killed doesn't turn her against it.I loved having her with me.She's such a happy person,one can't help but enjoy her company.I'm taking her down to our plantation in Aiken the first week in November with the rest of my hunting crew.I've got several spots down there where she can sit and watch deer all day long.I really don't care if she sees 100 deer and never kills one,just as long as she enjoys herself doing it.



Good thread, TH.


----------



## KMB (Oct 18, 2007)

Timberhauler said:


> We went hunting Tuesday morning.I saw three deer,she saw two.I could have shot either of these deer,but I had her set up on a trail where I would see them first as they were heading in her direction.I will bet that she will spend much of her deer hunting just watching deer.She was set up right behind me,and I watched her watch this nice six pointer graze through,rub a few trees and feed.She could have shot that deer ten times,but she never drew her gun.Now I have created a monster.She wants to go every time I go now.I'm hoping that the first time she sees a deer killed doesn't turn her against it.I loved having her with me.She's such a happy person,one can't help but enjoy her company.I'm taking her down to our plantation in Aiken the first week in November with the rest of my hunting crew.I've got several spots down there where she can sit and watch deer all day long.I really don't care if she sees 100 deer and never kills one,just as long as she enjoys herself doing it.



Great post! Sounds like a great relationship you have with your girl. Good for you!  

Kevin


----------



## Timberhauler (Oct 19, 2007)

We were supposed to hunt Tuesday morning and evening,but something came up the night before,and we had to skip the evening hunt.We hunted from daylight until about ten,so since we couldn't make the evening hunt she wanted to go to the range again and shoot her rifle some.

We have a state DNR owned range just ten minutes from our house.It's free,they even provide targets,lead sleds and spotting scopes.They have a 100 yard and a 200 yard range.You run across all kinds of interesting people there.There are several regulars that are competition benchrest shooters,many hunters,and occasionally a sniper from one of the surrounding county SWAT teams.I only use lead sleds for sighting in,then I put it away.It's useless in the field anyway,and I wanted her to shoot from positions she would be using in the field anyway.I was taught many valuable things by an ex military sniper from Desert Storm and no doubt I've made shots I probably otherwise wouldn't have dreamed of.So I'm trying to pass everything I can to her before she takes a live shot in the woods or from a tower stand.

She was popping rounds off at paper plates I had set up,at 50,75,100,125,150 and 175 yards.I stuck a bulls eye sticker on each plate to give her an aiming point.She started by shooting five rounds at each plate.From 75 yards in she was putting all five either inside or touching the sticker.At 150 and 175 yards she was getting three of the five shots on the plate.I was over joyed when the rangemaster said that he'd seen hunters out there who had trouble making those shots even from the lead sled.One of the benchrest shooters said,"Damm she's good!".So even if she never shoots at a deer,at least I know that she is a dead shot inside of 150 yards.I think she enjoyed going shooting more than hunting.There are times I sure do.


----------



## pbtree (Oct 22, 2007)

TH, that was an excellent post to read - thank for sharing. I take my little ones shooting, and they love to get in the truck and go afield with dad...


----------



## Timberhauler (Oct 23, 2007)

I do wish that I had bought her a rifle just a little smaller.She starts to complain about the .308's punch after a while.I think I may try and spring for a 243 or one of those new 260's for christmas and keep the 308 just so she'll enjoy shooting a little more.


----------



## Dok (Nov 8, 2007)

Great posts Timberhauler! My two sons (5 and 6) follow me on quail hunts, they have Daisy Red Riders and are learning early about gun safety and shooting. Their friend's father is retired highway patrol and he is also teaching them about shooting. It helps that they hear it from more than just dad. Good times, thanks for sharing!
Dok


----------



## Austin1 (Nov 10, 2007)

Timberhauler said:


> I do wish that I had bought her a rifle just a little smaller.She starts to complain about the .308's punch after a while.I think I may try and spring for a 243 or one of those new 260's for christmas and keep the 308 just so she'll enjoy shooting a little more.


I don't know if you load your own ammo or not but down load that .308 Try a bullet for a 30/30 for hunting, say a 150gr at 2400fps or the light wight X bullet 130gr at around 2700fps shouldn't kick to much and as she gets older and used to it You can up the load. By the way that X bullet seems to expand well at low velocity. Thats how I learned to shoot a ''big'' gun was by my brothers down loading them so as not to get magnum eye. There is allot of good reduced loads in the Speer manual.


----------



## tree md (Nov 10, 2007)

Timberhauler said:


> We went hunting Tuesday morning.I saw three deer,she saw two.I could have shot either of these deer,but I had her set up on a trail where I would see them first as they were heading in her direction.I will bet that she will spend much of her deer hunting just watching deer.She was set up right behind me,and I watched her watch this nice six pointer graze through,rub a few trees and feed.She could have shot that deer ten times,but she never drew her gun.Now I have created a monster.She wants to go every time I go now.I'm hoping that the first time she sees a deer killed doesn't turn her against it.I loved having her with me.She's such a happy person,one can't help but enjoy her company.I'm taking her down to our plantation in Aiken the first week in November with the rest of my hunting crew.I've got several spots down there where she can sit and watch deer all day long.I really don't care if she sees 100 deer and never kills one,just as long as she enjoys herself doing it.



Good on ya buddy! 

My dad always took me hunting when I was a kid. We're still best hunting buddies. He's getting a little older now and needs help dragging deer and stuff sometimes. He used to carry me on his back in the woods when I was little. If I had to I would do the same for him or whatever it takes to get him out there and enjoy the woods for as long as he can.


----------



## PA Plumber (Nov 11, 2007)

Careful there AK. To me, it's just as much as being with Friends, family, nature, as it is about the harvest.

This thread appealed to me as time spent between a father and a daughter. Full stomach or no, those are precious moments.


----------



## Madsaw (Nov 11, 2007)

Axe,

Well my freezers are full of deer right now. I am a farmer, so there is always cattle around to put into the freezer. But, on the same note they are worth more to me as money to be sold then eaten. There fore thats why I hunt, The last 2 yrs I have had 5 deer given to me. Yeap they are in the freezer. I am not really needing to hunt this coming weekend but I will. I still have room for more. Its good and you know its drug free to boot. You never know what was shot into the cow you buy in the store. Let alone it could be a old 15 yr old milk cow labeled as prime beef too.
Bob


----------



## PA Plumber (Nov 11, 2007)

tree md said:


> I'll take our way over yours any day. As a matter of fact, we decided we had enough of your way over 200 years ago.
> 
> Thank God I'm American and free. I thank God every day for allowing me to be born in the land of the free and all the opportunity I have here.



Good day to have a post like that.


----------



## tree md (Nov 11, 2007)

Just finished eating a venison burger that I had left over from last nights supper. I keep my freezer full of venison instead of beef. Even though my uncle raises Black Angus. 

Good luck to all of my brother and sister hunters out there and thanks to all of you vets for securing and keeping safe my second amendment right to keep and bare arms.


----------



## PA Plumber (Nov 11, 2007)

Just an edit to help clean up a little.


----------



## woodchuck361 (Nov 11, 2007)

I am very happy that you and your daughter have found common ground to bond on. The very fact that you take the time to teach and grow closer to your daughter is wonderful. It seems to be a dying breed (fathers that really are fathers) and it is always good to hear positive reinforcement that there are still some left. Good luck with your hunt and I hope that your love and good influence at her young age will help guide her later in life.



Thats why I like this site. The Men are truly Men and do what is right. Thanks guys.


----------



## AxeKnot (Nov 11, 2007)

woodchuck361 said:


> This is a joke you have ruined what was a great post about a father and daughter bonding in a way that is not always common (hunting).
> Can't you just say WOW thats great that your being a good father and not a dead beat dad that never spends time with his kids or get involved with there life. Can't you just leave your negative thoughts and opinions for another thread? You just took a hallmark moment and kicked it in the nuts
> 
> 
> Instead now its a pissing match about guns, hunting and who is right. Grow up Go start your own post and make and AZZ out of yourself there. Not here. Where is your decency?



Good point Woodchuck, well made.

Sorry if I offended anyone, the damage can be limited if you guys delete your posts referring to my antagonistic comments.

Sorry timberhauler.


----------



## Madsaw (Nov 11, 2007)

Timberhauler,
I apologize for what I posted. I cleaned it up and removed a part as to the request of Axe.
Axe thank you for apologizing.

On another note, it was a nice afternoon to be outside working out in the fields. Never saw a deer but was still fun getting the fall work done.
Bob


----------



## ford832 (Nov 12, 2007)

Good stuff T.H.Up here it's an endless battle with kids.My 8 yr old girl is ok with what I do but I think somewhat embarassed as well.Gun control is a big issue and the kids have the "cruelty" of hunting beaten into them at school.
It seems so many of the teachers are from urban areas and bring there "values"along to pass to the kids.More than once when my daughters friends have walked by the gun cabinet I've heard-"your dad kills animals?Thats so cruel.Gross"I do my best to explain but I think sometimes it's a losing battle.Glad to see you're passing it along and having good times with your daughter.


----------



## Austin1 (Nov 12, 2007)

AxeKnot said:


> Good point Woodchuck, well made.
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone, the damage can be limited if you guys delete your posts referring to my antagonistic comments.
> 
> Sorry timberhauler.


I see by this last post you are a okay guy! I like to read your posts they stir the mind. I love to to hunt! Thats all I can say.Killing a animal is an outcome that brings many emotions


----------

